# Somatropin (Humatrope) Cycle



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

does anybody know of any Somatropin (synthetic human growth hormone) cycles, i.e. what dose and frequency of injection, cycle length, etc.

i have used legit somatropin b4 at a dose of 1.8mg (0.3ml) EOD but this didnt produce the gains i expected.

i am aware that this stuff is not anabolic but i do favor it as it has fewer sides than anabolics and is administered sub cut not im.

any responses will be appreciated


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

soze said:


> does anybody know of any Somatropin (synthetic human growth hormone) cycles, i.e. what dose and frequency of injection, cycle length, etc.
> 
> i have used legit somatropin b4 at a dose of 1.8mg (0.3ml) EOD but this didnt produce the gains i expected.
> 
> ...


Huh!! 1.8mg of what?


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Huh!! 1.8mg of what?


of sumatropin every other day


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Growth is measured in (iu's) dude. Hence why Mars has said Huh??

What are your goals??

Sats??

And what is your diet like??

Geo


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

GH is measured in Mg's too, approx 3iu per mg I think?

To Soze I think you will always be disappointed running GH alone, regardless of how good it is, plus that dose is far too low IMO.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nytol said:


> GH is measured in Mg's too, approx 3iu per mg I think?
> 
> To Soze I think you will always be disappointed running GH alone, regardless of how good it is, plus that dose is far too low IMO.


Well i'm not up on my GH but iv'e never seen that, hence the Huh!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.saizenus.com/docs/ist-1468_indd_Saizen_PIIFU_N1280101D.pdf

On the 1st page it says 5mg vial, approx 15iu, etc

Another US Pharma GH comes in 6mg (18iu) vials, and the recommended dose is one per day :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

soze said:


> does anybody know of any Somatropin (synthetic human growth hormone) cycles, i.e. what dose and frequency of injection, cycle length, etc.
> 
> i have used legit somatropin b4 at a dose of 1.8mg (0.3ml) EOD but this didnt produce the gains i expected.
> 
> ...


GH is anabolic but at the doses you have done before (approx 5iu) i am not suprised you was dissapointed...

what brand was it?

how long did you do the cycle for?

as Nytol has all ready said you will be dissapointed with the results of GH unless you want to gain 2-3lbs over a year...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nytol said:


> http://www.saizenus.com/docs/ist-1468_indd_Saizen_PIIFU_N1280101D.pdf
> 
> On the 1st page it says 5mg vial, approx 15iu, etc
> 
> Another US Pharma GH comes in 6mg (18iu) vials, and the recommended dose is one per day :thumb:


Cheers Nytol, something else iv'e learnt:thumb:


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Nytol said:


> GH is measured in Mg's too, approx 3iu per mg I think?
> 
> To Soze I think you will always be disappointed running GH alone, regardless of how good it is, plus that dose is far too low IMO.


do u know wat sorta dose to run??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

please stop using text speak....

dose is dependant on many things

length of use

goals

weight

BF%

experiance


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> GH is anabolic but at the doses you have done before (approx 5iu) i am not suprised you was dissapointed...
> 
> what brand was it?
> 
> ...


2-3lbs a year, god damn!! that it mate!! the brand i was using was humatrope made by lilly pharmaceuticals (it is basically what u wud get if ur doctor prescribed it on the NHS mate i kid u not).

as for the length of the cycle - once reconstituted it needs to be kept in the fridge and lasts a month. i did 0.3ml EOD which basically lasted a month


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I assume you mean eli lilly, HUMATROPE, plenty off that in Karachi:rockon:

Still, the point is that you seem confused as to what HGH will do for you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

soze said:


> 2-3lbs a year, god damn!! that it mate!! the brand i was using was humatrope made by lilly pharmaceuticals (it is basically what u wud get if ur doctor prescribed it on the NHS mate i kid u not).
> 
> as for the length of the cycle - once reconstituted it needs to be kept in the fridge and lasts a month. i did 0.3ml EOD which basically lasted a month


i have used this brand alot it is a decent Pharma GH brand...

2-3lbs of new muscle is alot you cannot compare GH with steroids as yes you will gain more weight but steroids only make existing muscle larger they do not produce new muscle this is why many are disappointed with GH....as for length the longer you use it the better the results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

soze said:


> 2-3lbs a year, god damn!! that it mate!! the brand i was using was humatrope made by lilly pharmaceuticals (it is basically what u wud get if ur doctor prescribed it on the NHS mate i kid u not).
> 
> as for the length of the cycle - once reconstituted it needs to be kept in the fridge and lasts a month. i did 0.3ml EOD which basically lasted a month


 NO WAY MAN!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE THE STUFF THAT MAKES NORMAL PEOPLE INTO COLEMAN AKA THE HOLY GRAIL!

Growth is rubbish in low doses for people who are still young.

When using high doses you will want anabolics, tyroid and perhaps insulin to make the most of it.

2-3lb of real dry muscle is a lot even if it may not look it on the scale.

As a general rule of thumb people run gh until they can no longer afford it and have to stop


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Con said:


> NO WAY MAN!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE THE STUFF THAT MAKES NORMAL PEOPLE INTO COLEMAN AKA THE HOLY GRAIL!
> 
> Growth is rubbish in low doses for people who are still young.
> 
> ...


do u know of wat sort of doses of gh to run?


----------

